# Be Erasmus



## Lynn__kk

Hey! I would like to know how to translate "be erasmus" into romanian. It's   for an advertisment. I want people to participate in this programme.   It's a motivation sentence, like: "Come on! Do it! Join erasmus!" Can   anyone help me? (Erasmus is an exchallenge student programme)

Thanks!


----------



## farscape

(w/o knowing what exchallange is):

Haide, înscrie-te la Erasmus! (Come on, sign up for Erasmus!)
Haide, participă la/în Erasmus! (Come on, take part in Erasmus!, where either la ori în is used depending on the actual context).



Later


----------



## Trisia

I doubt you can do a literal translation of "be Erasmus" and get away with it. However, I don't think it would sound off if you said "Fii student Erasmus!" (be an Erasmus student). Most students would know exactly what you mean and that's how many participants in the student exchange programme call themselves anyway.


----------



## misadro

_Vino şi tu la Erasmus… Înscrie-te acum!_
I particularly like .._şi tu .. _because it implies that others have joined already ..


----------

